# [solved] kernel supports aes-xts-plain64 cipher 4.16.2-gnu

## Joseph Powers

I have a root,home,and swap partition in a logical volume that is encrypted. I tried upgrading my kernel from 4.9.76-r1 to 4.16.2 (both with deblobed scripts) but apparently when I boothed into the kernel it said something like this.

```

device mapper ioctl on failed: no such file or directory

Check that kernel supports aes-xts-plain64 cipher

failed to open luks device - /dev/sda4

could not find root in /dev/sda4

```

I realized my problem is similar to https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-999158-start-0.html but it wasn't really resolved.

here is my current kernel config [ 4.9.76 ]( the one I reverted back to ) https://paste.pound-python.org/show/oNppzcrscHPgjmeVRLsQ/

here is the kernel config that I am trying to upgrade to. [4.16.2] https://paste.pound-python.org/show/tgW87WwBHvDaIsXyVfHA/

I'm abit afraid of trying again for fear of not being able to boot.Last edited by Joseph Powers on Fri Apr 20, 2018 3:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## donguss

```
# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64 is not set
```

This might be your problem. Set it to "y".

Also, consult with the wiki and double-check that all other kernel options necessary for dm-crypt are set.

E.g. CRYPTO_XTS should certainly be "y" and not "m" too.

----------

## Joseph Powers

 *donguss wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64 is not set
> ```
> ...

 

Wow, I got the thing to compile and boot correctly after following your advice. I find it kind of strange how the CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64 and the XTS is disabled or nonexistent but it worked fine.

Now I just need to find how to enable ibpb and I should be good.

----------

